# Hello from a shy/scared newbie ~



## jkw (May 5, 2007)

Hello there 

A friend recommended this forum to me, as I've recently been diagnosed with pcos. I've apparently been battling it for almost 15 years, but only now after years of tests and diagnosis for other things is it now being addressed properly. I'm meant to start Metformin in the near future, and will be going for a scan soon too. I'm quite scared as I've never been through anything quite like this before.

My DH is 34, and has had a child in his previous relationship (my beautiful SD). I'm 28, and have never had children of my own. I always suspected something was wrong, but I always tried to remain positive. I know it could be worse, but it has been a bit of a shock. 

I'm trying to read up on pcos and treatments, to try and feel empowered when I go for my appointments. However, the more I read, the less sure and more apprehensive I seem feel. I guess that's probably normal when it's still quite new.

It's been interesting, and reassuring to read the posts on this forum. I subscribed last week, but have been lurking a bit, trying to pluck up the nerve to post. I'm a bit shy, even on the internet - a bit sad I know! 

Sorry for such a long intro. I look forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi JKW,

Welcome to FF, this site is amazing and I'm positive that you will post/chat and maybe meet friends very soon.

I can't offer you any technical advice, but be assured that I'm always here for a chat.

Take care
Mummy P


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi JKW,

I've also got PCOS and it was a shock to me at first too.

If you want to chat or have any questions, ask away or PM me hun.

Good luck !!

Nix


----------



## Pia15 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi JKW,

Welcome to the site. Everyone here is so nice and I'm sure there are plenty of people who can give you advice and support.

I love Ricky Dog, he's lovely!

Pia xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi JKW

I too have PCOS and it does get shocking when you read about it but I found that the more I found out the more I was at ease.
And if anything it helps to put a name or label to what you have. I had symptoms too for years before I was diagnosed.

I also have stepkids and they remind me of what I havent got. What I would say is that plenty of ladies with PCOS do get pregnant, they just need a little more help thats all. 
Personally I have age against me too so thats my main problem.

Anyway, please dont feel shy, people here are so lovely and you will get loads of support. I know it will take you a while to work out where to start sending messages but you will get there! 

J-Mo x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

HI JKW...

I'm new here too only just started to post yesterday but already hav had lots of messages of support!!

I haven't got pcos but had to have my tubes removed due to severe damage (still not known whats caused it as haven't got endo or pcos) 

Everyone i have chatted to so far have been lovely and it helps to know you're not going through this alone! 

I'm sure your time will come to be a mummy... 



{{{{ BIG HUGS }}}}

Nats xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jkw and welcome to the site 

You have come to a site full of advice and support and im sure you will get to chat to people who are in the same position as yourself.

I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out that you may find useful.

PCOS board............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Starting out and diagnosis........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi jkw and welcome to FF. This site is really great and everyone here is friendly and supportive hun. I I too was really nervous to join hun and it took me awhile to pluck up the courage. Well done for posting.
Wishing you lots of luck with forthcoming tx

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi jkw,

Welcome to ff hun, this site is fantastic for advice, support and information.

I too have PCOS and was dx at xmas. Come and join us on the PCOS thread, we look forward to seeing you there. I'm also on metformin which ive been taking for 4 months and have just been prescribed another 4 months. How are your periods? Mine are irregular so im unsure when i ovulate. Im also on my 1st cycle of clomid, so along with the met i hope somethings happened.

Its hard when you first find out, and sometimes researching on the net tends to throw up the same answers and you feel like your getting nowhere. This place is great to ask those questions you have as although everyone is on a different journey someone will have the advice/ information that you need.

If you need anymore help, send me a personal message and ill do my best


Nikki xx


----------



## jkw (May 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome and sweet replies. It really does make me feel better to know there's such a lovely community of people here. I've been having a look around over the last few days, and I have been so impressed by how caring and compassionate and just all around lovely everyone seems. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF *jkw*
Posting on an internet forum is strange at first but I think you will soon become addicted like te rest of us!
besides which all the infomation & knowledge to be found here will keep you Empowered on the rollercoaster of Fertility 

Kate's left you some great links and youve had some wonderful replies, if you need more help then just post here 
otherwise keep us posted 
Wishing you  Friendship &  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello JKW, Bit late I know but Welcome to Fertility Friends. 


Hope all is well.

C~x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome JKW    These ladies (and men) are a fab bunch so you've come to the right place    Good luck with the metformin (it worked for me!) and scan  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Jkw welcome 
I was scared, shy and nervous when I first came on here too, but everyone was really lovely and helpful
if you get stuck you can always send anyone (even me) a pm, it's short for personal message
on the left hand side of where you're reading, this is a scroll, click on that and it will let you send someone a message, 
to ask for tips, say your stuck or anything like that, and no one else's sees it 

Will send you one to show you   

The good thing about this site, is there is always someone to help you, no matter what  

Take good care and good luck  with your research and treatment


love MC xxxx


----------

